# Origin closure - BBC article



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Just home from hols and see that details of the closure are finally in the media spotlight: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-18414194

I had written a letter to Origin weeks ago outlining our frustration at their lack of contact over this, and how several times I had been promised phone calls about appointments that never came. I also requested test results which had been paid for (they had asked me to put this request in writing).

Didn't hear anything back but got a phone call last week whilst on holiday from their Admin Manager wanting to discuss the issues raised in the letter. She was very pleasant and apologetic and promised my results were being sent out that same day....back from hols and still no results grrrrr - getting so mad at them now  Waiting on our post being delivered today and if they've still not arrived it means another irate phone call!

/links


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Irishflower

My results where posted recorded delivery..

Ive been speaking to a lovely girl on the phone this morning, just for reassurance as ive started treatment.. Apparantly Jenny Hall spoke on last nights news as the whole thing has been blown up.. I didnt pay a thing for my notes and i got everything..

Im sure you are frustrated.

Did you have a nice holiday? Where you somewhere sunny

Jillyhen


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Jillyhen - had just replied to a post of yours on another thread when I seen this  

Post just arrived and still no results!  Phoned and was told they were posted yesterday....but lady I spoke to last week said the same last week so I have a feeling I'm being fobbed off again.....she did say she would also email them though so hopefully I'll get them one way or another!  Just very frustrating that I have to keep chasing them like this.

Great that you've started treatment - hope you're feeling well and everything goes perfectly for you!

Yeah, I was in Turkey for 10 days, family has a villa in a beautiful quiet town so it was a very relaxing 10 days with plenty of good food and sun!


----------

